# Cockroaches



## theisland (May 14, 2012)

Can anyone tell me why Sydney has so many cockroaches?

I have been in Sydney for a long while now, and I must say the size and number of cockroaches is ridiculous. 
I have fumigated, and sprayed cans of bug spray killing up to 70 in day. Usually summer. Variants size wise, colour and those that fly. Winter, I'm looking at 3 a day. 
Now its not just my place, I've seen them at acquaintances abodes, on the street, on the pavement, in the mall. 
Now I have googled, asked around, but no one can tell me why Sydney has this abundance of cockroaches!!! It makes no sense. There is not mounds of dirt lying anywhere. I'm baffled!


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

theisland said:


> Can anyone tell me why Sydney has so many cockroaches?
> 
> I have been in Sydney for a long while now, and I must say the size and number of cockroaches is ridiculous.
> I have fumigated, and sprayed cans of bug spray killing up to 70 in day. Usually summer. Variants size wise, colour and those that fly. Winter, I'm looking at 3 a day.
> ...


That's the same case in Dubai! Its a clean place and of all things it is a desert! Still u hv cockroaches. Guess they survive everywhere!
Good part is u can control it thru pest control and it's small in size.


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

theisland said:


> Can anyone tell me why Sydney has so many cockroaches?
> 
> I have been in Sydney for a long while now, and I must say the size and number of cockroaches is ridiculous.
> I have fumigated, and sprayed cans of bug spray killing up to 70 in day. Usually summer. Variants size wise, colour and those that fly. Winter, I'm looking at 3 a day.
> ...


There is a wonder product called MAXFORCE cockroach Gel by Bayer chemicals, it will not just kill them , it will Destroy and exterminate their species. Its based on a concept called "colony destruction" where the chemical keeps the disgusting cockroach just alive enough for it to go back to his buddies and spread the love (or death). Buy it and Apply it every where all around and outside the house in every corner and crack, within 2 weeks guaranteed complete extinction of the species.


----------



## theisland (May 14, 2012)

pranar1 said:


> That's the same case in Dubai! Its a clean place and of all things it is a desert! Still u hv cockroaches. Guess they survive everywhere!
> Good part is u can control it thru pest control and it's small in size.


Thank you pranar1..... Now I have fumigated a couple of times, and give it a couple of months and they are BACK. 
So do you think its just simply the humidity? I'd say that's what Dubai and Sydney would have in common. 
Small you can stomp on, these big giant cockroaches, that fly, ........ I am not a fan of that cracking sound, and the splat factor, not pretty at all. 
I just would like them gone Permanently.


----------



## theisland (May 14, 2012)

Riza2012 said:


> There is a wonder product called MAXFORCE cockroach Gel by Bayer chemicals, it will not just kill them , it will Destroy and exterminate their species. Its based on a concept called "colony destruction" where the chemical keeps the disgusting cockroach just alive enough for it to go back to his buddies and spread the love (or death). Buy it and Apply it every where all around and outside the house in every corner and crack, within 2 weeks guaranteed complete extinction of the species.


Ok Riza2012, this sounds good. I have noted the name "MAXFORCE cockroach gel"...... I am going to get it tomorrow. I hope to goodness this says Bye Bye Big Cockroach. I will be ecstatic!


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

theisland said:


> Ok Riza2012, this sounds good. I have noted the name "MAXFORCE cockroach gel"...... I am going to get it tomorrow. I hope to goodness this says Bye Bye Big Cockroach. I will be ecstatic!


i second the maxforce gel, it works wonders and truly destroys them to the core, i used it when i lived in Dubai, its also much cheaper than using pest control companies. But make sure you follow the safety guidelines and apply it in alot of areas in & out of your dwelling.

insure its the bayer chemicals version , as they are the ones who invented it, u can read about it here.

Maxforce Cockroach Gel - Product Details - Bayer Environmental Science


----------



## shripadrao (Mar 26, 2012)

theisland said:


> Can anyone tell me why Sydney has so many cockroaches?
> 
> I have been in Sydney for a long while now, and I must say the size and number of cockroaches is ridiculous.
> I have fumigated, and sprayed cans of bug spray killing up to 70 in day. Usually summer. Variants size wise, colour and those that fly. Winter, I'm looking at 3 a day.
> ...


Can you tell us which part of Sydney you're staying? (Suburb)


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

theisland said:


> Thank you pranar1..... Now I have fumigated a couple of times, and give it a couple of months and they are BACK.
> So do you think its just simply the humidity? I'd say that's what Dubai and Sydney would have in common.
> Small you can stomp on, these big giant cockroaches, that fly, ........ I am not a fan of that cracking sound, and the splat factor, not pretty at all.
> I just would like them gone Permanently.


Hello.

I didn't realize that cockroaches was a big problem specifically in Sydney. I did spend some days with a relative in the Sydney area in their apartment and did see one or two. But didn't think too much about it. Then visited Melbourne and stayed over at a house. I didn't see any cockroaches there.

I don't think the humidity is the major factor. I've visited some Southeast Asian countries and didn't see cockroaches like you have described. However, one time I did see something I never had seen before. It was an area where the local market was and at night, the streets were empty and stalls closed. But in the middle of the street where hundreds or probably thousands of cockroaches. Not the tiny ones but big ones were in the street. I guess they come out when there are no people around. They probably stay around since they smell food or there are scraps of food in the street to eat. 

You may be getting rid of the cockroaches and they come back. But it could be that your neighbors are not taking care of the problem if you live in an apartment complex? I do remember on some tv show that to help deter cockroaches to keep coming back. Make sure to tidy up and not leave food or food crumbs left on tables/counter tops especially over night where they likely come out while you are sleeping or away. Try to keep food hidden in areas where the cockroaches might not be able to get to. Maybe invest in those plastic containers that have covers to store some food that need to be left out for a bit.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i guess the humidity, not many in Melbourne but i did spot 2 in my house adn i am paranoid, cant stand roaches, flies, mossies and lizards in the house.
if you are renting, you can complaint to the agent or property owner, they can not rent out a place which is not clean and has roaches


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

jb12 said:


> Hello.
> 
> However, one time I did see something I never had seen before. It was an area where the local market was and at night, the streets were empty and stalls closed. But in the middle of the street where hundreds or probably thousands of cockroaches. Not the tiny ones but big ones were in the street. I guess they come out when there are no people around. They probably stay around since they smell food or there are scraps of food in the street to eat.



Can I ask, was this experience in Sydney? Those big roaches are so repulsive, I can't stand even the sight of them!

And Anj - what do you mean by "lizards in the house"? Do lizards tend to crawl inside people's homes?? I'm not afraid of lizards, but that's so strange lol


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

stormgal said:


> Can I ask, was this experience in Sydney? Those big roaches are so repulsive, I can't stand even the sight of them!
> 
> And Anj - what do you mean by "lizards in the house"? Do lizards tend to crawl inside people's homes?? I'm not afraid of lizards, but that's so strange lol


I think the OP means geckos or salamanders, which are fairly common in homes in tropical/subtropical climates. When I was living in Florida, I remember moving into an apartment and on the first night, I noticed a gecko on the wall. I thought it was a fake plastic one so I reached up to touch it and it moved! Never been so terrified in my life!  (I'm from the Northeast, we don't have them up here!)

I also had one of those large flying cockroaches in my apartment down there. It was living under the couch but would occasionally crawl out and start flying around the living room. I finally managed to kill it with a shoe, but it splattered all over the floor. So disgusting.

Another somewhat related story - my friend was living in Sydney a few years ago for school. He had heard that you should always shake out your shoes before putting them on because funnel web spiders (one of the most venomous of all spiders) like to hang out in there. So every day, before leaving the house, he would dutifully shake out his shoes before putting them on. One day, he shook out a shoe and a funnel web popped out. He immediately smacked it with the shoe and killed it. However, he was running late for an appointment so decided he would clean up the mess later. When he came back home, he noticed the dead spider was gone. Either it miraculously came back to life or something bigger ended up eating it!


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Stormgal,
No, it was not in Sydney but somewherein southeast Asia. I prefer to not name the country for fear that people would assume its everywhere in that country. It is not. But wherever there is an area that attracts cockroaches & other pests to visit, they will be there.

I believe the lizards mentioned are the geicos. I'm sure you've seen the commercial for Geico Insurance on tv? I don't think you could have missed it unless you are able to skip commercials. I think they are more common in hot climates. Also saw this in southeast Asia. The first time you see it is a little creepy. They crawl in the ceiling and walls and make this sound that they are there. For the most part, they really don't bother you. That is my experience. Not sure if others have had a bad experience.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

jb12 said:


> Stormgal,
> No, it was not in Sydney but somewherein southeast Asia. I prefer to not name the country for fear that people would assume its everywhere in that country. It is not. But wherever there is an area that attracts cockroaches & other pests to visit, they will be there.
> 
> I believe the lizards mentioned are the geicos. I'm sure you've seen the commercial for Geico Insurance on tv? I don't think you could have missed it unless you are able to skip commercials. I think they are more common in hot climates. Also saw this in southeast Asia. The first time you see it is a little creepy. They crawl in the ceiling and walls and make this sound that they are there. For the most part, they really don't bother you. That is my experience. Not sure if others have had a bad experience.



lol, yeah the Geico commercials are so adorable. I've seen lizards in Florida, The Bahamas and Puerto Rico. They don't bother me - only big repulsive roaches do.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

I now need to clean out my cookies and internet cache - I'm getting lots of ads for Terminix, bedbug and termite control lol


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Correction, those lizards are geckos and not geicos! Probably seen the commercial too many times and associate the name of the company to that lizard.


----------



## em76 (Apr 5, 2012)

A friend of mine in Bondi was making some toast and got more than she bargained for when a toasted cockroach came out! Apparently Bondi is quite popular with the cockroaches...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

why on earth are we talking so passionately about roaches LMAO.. i cant stop laughing but yeah they do give creeps, in Melbourne there are not those many roaches, probably because of the weather, they can not survive in cold weather, same goes for spiders, i do see spiders during summers in Mel but as the weather gets colder, i can hardly spot them.

Probably the people who complain of spiders and roaches dont keep their house clean or have too much green outside, I don't have a very big lawn, just a small patch and i do not spot as many, and good thing is to spray the surface spray the day you get the keys, that takes care of spiders and roaches for atleast 6 months, if not more, spray the vents for heater as well. give it a day before moving in so that they get a chance to come out and die, clean up adn then move in. that is what someon I know did, she told me they hv too many spiders, i suggested a trip to bunnings, she sprayed the entire house, next day went to clean and she was surprised by the number roaches and spiders dead on the floor, cleaned and then moved the next day, now her house is spider adn roach free.

Yeah geckos, probably, in India we used to call them lizards, they do come crawling in, you keep one window open or a door open and next thing you see is a creepy crawly on the wall, best thing is, they wont even come out when you look for them, one fine day you spot on on the wall, try to catch it and it is impossible to catch. i hate them. i can not sleep if i know there is a lizard/gecko in the house. 

stormgal, relax, spend extra money on the rental property, make sure it is clean and before your ent it, ask the agent to get a pest control done. you will do fine. or move to melbourne, you wont see those many roaches or spiders here


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Anj1976 - what areas would you recommend to live with a family in Melbourne? Not just because of safety but also with a good school the vicinity...any suggestions would be helpful


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the best schools are in Box Hill, Glen Waverly and surrounding areas. I stay in Box Hill and it is an excellent suburb adn Box Hill High is amongst the top 5 schools of Mel


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Great, thank you. I have created another thread to capture all this valuable information.


----------



## Jetasha (May 17, 2012)

theisland said:


> Can anyone tell me why Sydney has so many cockroaches?
> 
> I have been in Sydney for a long while now, and I must say the size and number of cockroaches is ridiculous.
> I have fumigated, and sprayed cans of bug spray killing up to 70 in day. Usually summer. Variants size wise, colour and those that fly. Winter, I'm looking at 3 a day.
> ...



because it is a beautiful place...


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

This thread was a total surprise for me. Seriously??? roaches in Sydney even after being a clean city !!!??? That was a nasty thing to know cause I am ABSOLUTELY TERRIFIED of these cockroaches specially the Big Flying Ones oh God !!!!! 

And to top it off, I am not at all a big fan of Spiders as seeing one really creeps me out ...

Guess I am not the bravest guy when it comes to dealing with flying and weird looking insects... nasty surprise indeed.


----------

